# How To Get Ip Address Of Other Comp



## ravi_13112001 (Aug 15, 2008)

Pls Tell Me How To Get Ip Address Assign By Operator Of Other Computer Via Internet.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please explain what you're trying to do, your request is not at all clear as to where this computer is or what you're trying to accomplish.


----------



## ravi_13112001 (Aug 15, 2008)

johnwill said:


> Please explain what you're trying to do, your request is not at all clear as to where this computer is or what you're trying to accomplish.


i want to get ip address of computer situated to another location connected to internet to share data from it or to do desktop sharing.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you're trying to get the public IP address of a remote computer, it either has to have a known static IP address, or you'd use something like DynDNS at the remote site to map a constant URL to the dynamic IP address.


----------

